# Teaser pic - My rad relocate



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Figured I'd post up a little teaser pic. Will have a full DIY write-up & pics up soon. - lots of free-hand work with the plasma, wait till ya see the sides.........


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks sweet


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

Great work with the plasma. steady hand


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks guys! - The letters are actually "as cut" from the plasma, no grinding/sanding; leaves a little rough edge which I kinda like.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

hhhhmmmm, bet highlifter doesn't like that pic much with my sticker clearly displayed on their forum.....lol. 



one more before the write-up:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ha they can deal with it lol. :rockn: lookin good so far


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks!

It's done, but only got a couple pics on my phone. Took a bunch with my camera which I'll get uploaded sometime Monday & do a write up. Simple but solid mount system and could be covered pretty easily w/o the over-kill cover I did.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

looks good man

Sent from my C771


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

killer!!!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks good! Are you putting an lights behind it?


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice work bro!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Will probably do a hyper-white LED kit on the bike; under-glows + one inside the rad cover. - Had been thinking blue, but I think the hyper-white glowing off of the blue will look better.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck with leds with how we ride been there done that 

the wetter the better


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Robert's have been on for over a year now & problem free, but they're not the cheapy ebay LEDS.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Neither were mine and my strobe module just wouldn't hold up I sealed it and sealed it more when it was suppose to already be waterproof but company took care of me so it was ok 

the wetter the better


----------

